# First Splitboard Advice



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Another one of these threads... I know!

I'm looking to buy my first split. Was looking at a Voile Spartan Ascent on sale but got a notification that it was out of stock after I paid... so back to square one.

Right now I'm between the Signal Tailgunner Split and the Endeavor Patrol.
My stats are 170-180 lbs without gear, size 8 boot, and 5'10.

I'm a pretty big signal fanboy so that's kind of where I'm leaning except for a few things... 

1) Would a twin shaped split be more useful as a first split?
2) Signal's out of the 158 split so I'd size up to a 162, which they said may be a bit big but everyone I've seen recommends going bigger. Normal resort twins are 156-158 and I've never felt overpowered by them... including test riding a 158 pentaquark. 
3) Are channel splits actually more user friendly? I haven't ever had any issues with my EST boards but just thought this was worth asking.


Use of the board would be mostly uphill resort and slackcountry to start. 
I may even end up buying two boards since the patrol is available in a 147 which my gf would use. Would make a good gift for her.

I also considered the Rossi XV because of the edge tech which could prove useful on the east coast, but angry said he had no issues in hardpack/chunder and icy conditions when he rode the maverick which is what the patrol is based on.

Hoping to make the purchase soon. Any insight would be appreciated. I'm likely going to get skins over the summer and keep a look out for used bindings over the next few months. 

Thanks so much!
Tagging @wrathfuldeity because he has had a lot of good stuff to say elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Keep in mind that mountain tops are usually windy frozen waves and exits can be long, deep/slushy and flat, so something in between isn't bad. Directional twin and minimal taper is pretty good for touring. If you can get a setback stance and enough float, it's all good.

Channel splits can be adjusted without screwing everything out and changing holes, and it's easier when setting up, IF you have the Spark Arc or Burton Hitchhiker binding with a plastic insert between pucks, but you really don't wanna do that with ice everywhere, strong winds and no gloves.

If you buy a Patrol for her, it could be nice to have the same system.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think the patrol is a directional twin based on their maverick and angry reviewed it well as a pow board as well as a groomer board. 

I've also been finding some good prices on karakoram bindings when I last looked and I know that's going to be a big part of the price. I don't think the karakoram are channel compatible and I think I have to use their hook system if I want to use their bindings. 

Both the boards have backseat camber or S camber as its sometimes called. Rocker noses with camber between the feet. I have no doubt that the TG will be fine for ascents, but is it detrimental to have a directional on the way down for the conditions you describe? Especially as an only split.

Is my guess at sizing decent? Would go for the 159 patrol. Unlikely to be doing any overnight stuff.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Actually you can use Voile Speedrail and K2 Farout on the fly with the channel too, but most current splitboard bindings should work, they just don't adjust without taking the bindings off.

159 should be fine. It's not needed to have a directional board, but it helps in pow of course. If you want camber pop in the back, a directional camber is good because you can get a rocker nose. Camrock works fine, and can be twin. Full camber twin is good on hard smooth conditions, and if you can set it back and use a longer board it's even great in pow, but it struggles in frozen bumpy conditions.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Karakoram on channel: Voile T-Nuts for Splitboard Channel Puck System

Only problem has been that the inserts were sticking out of the channel, and as you see above that is fixed, but you might need to order it from Voile if it's not included. You need the attachments and bindings from Karakoram and that's it. Maybe the crampons if you will be hiking icy hills and alpine tops. All the other hardware is fine.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

What do you think about the respective shapes?
Does the 162 sound too big for that directional shape with the TG?

I have a yup which I can fiddle around with switch in the trees, but the tailgunner looks to be a lot shorter. I feel like jumping into switch can be a nice bail-out at times, no?

Just trying not to end up really limiting options doing this...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

So walking up and switch, the Patrol will do better, that's down to taper, width and tail height. Will the Tailgunner be better at Baldface? Yes. Construction of the boards seem similar besides the carbon strips in the tail of the Patrol, not exactly sure if that's just personal pref or if it will give an advantage either way, haven't tried em.

If your stance is wide enough to allow you a good setback if you need it on the Patrol I'd say that's the safest choice.

I kinda envy the 180cm sticks skiers have sometimes. Volumeshift works on solids, but it feels different in the splitworld.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

And for hiking resorts and small hills in relatively safe terrain I just have poles and skins as added weight, don't need more than that. Skins inside jacket and poles in one hand on the way down.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got a 166 tailgunner split, and the thing looks like a boat. Unfortunately, haven't ridden it yet (soon!) so can't give any real feedback. I've got a solid Maverick 165 ironically. That board does just fine in pow, set back at all would be even better, though it's good enough at up at reference I've never messed with it. I'm 6'5", 230# fwiw. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

smellysell said:


> I've got a 166 tailgunner split, and the thing looks like a boat. Unfortunately, haven't ridden it yet (soon!) so can't give any real feedback. I've got a solid Maverick 165 ironically. That board does just fine in pow, set back at all would be even better, though it's good enough at up at reference I've never messed with it. I'm 6'5", 230# fwiw.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Think the 162 TG would be too big for me at my weight ~175? 

Sounds like the patrol might be a good all rounder. Awesome about the maverick being solid in many conditions as it is.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Think the 162 TG would be too big for me at my weight ~175?
> 
> Sounds like the patrol might be a good all rounder. Awesome about the maverick being solid in many conditions as it is.


Honestly have no clue, my opinion at this point is going strictly off looks. I don't think you'll be unhappy with the Patrol of it's a split version of the Maverick though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I 'm also trying to get to splitboarding. I was planning to head to a ski/board shop at Bozeman,MT. to have them split my Capita slasher and get some hardware put on them, but thanks to our Governor for implementing the "in home shelter"directive that they have to close their shop. I guess i'll just carry my board for a few more weeks


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> I 'm also trying to get to splitboarding. I was planning to head to a ski/board shop at Bozeman,MT. to have them split my Capita slasher and get some hardware put on them, but thanks to our Governor for implementing the "in home shelter"directive that they have to close their shop. I guess i'll just carry my board for a few more weeks


World Boards I'm assuming? Maybe try emailing them? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridethecliche said:


> Think the 162 TG would be too big for me at my weight ~175?
> 
> Sounds like the patrol might be a good all rounder. Awesome about the maverick being solid in many conditions as it is.


I'm not familiar with the TG nor Maverick...but I'm 170# and my Amplid creamer 163 S-profile works great. S-profile works because on hard/firm/groom it rides like a cambered twin, in pow it has some float with the nose while still having some liveliness of cambered tail. I wouldn't do a twin...S profile will handle more varied conditions....beside you don't want to get caught short in deep pow and low angles...buzz kill. However, otoh, I'm in the PNW and you sir are on the wrong coast...so idk about the board size. Btw, I would not want to mess with binding placement on a tour...especially in less than ideal weather (warm sunny spring corn).

IME, when getting into BC, you have grandiose delusions of big ass hairy riding in deeeep pow. In reality, you ride or should ride much more conservative lines and less aggressive...because if you fuck up, it can be your ass because you won't have a support crew of sleds and heli. It becomes a different mindset of riding to ride another day...actually to get back to the parking lot with out a lot of fuss. So in your mind, it becomes not just the flow of the riding, but the flow of the tour and the whole package...which involves a lot of other things. Like up hill terrain, skinning, equipment functioning, energy management and etc. Just be mindful, its not just the board...its is the whole package. So you really want to investigate functioning, multi functioning potential, KISS design and field dependability, service life and field repair. And quick lift assisted laps, verses all day and only getting 1-3 runs is a different game. In some ways, its probably more like open ocean sailing compared to skimming along on a hobie in a small lake.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

smellysell said:


> World Boards I'm assuming? Maybe try emailing them?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yeah,i called them up friday(27th) and they confirmed it. I just wait whenever they open back up and get it done, hopefully by memorial weekend when the Beartooth pass opens that it would be ready.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> yeah,i called them up friday(27th) and they confirmed it. I just wait whenever they open back up and get it done, hopefully by memorial weekend when the Beartooth pass opens that it would be ready.


Yeah, I knew they were closing. Just wondered if they could/would do some shop work while closed. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm not familiar with the TG nor Maverick...but I'm 170# and my Amplid creamer 163 S-profile works great. S-profile works because on hard/firm/groom it rides like a cambered twin, in pow it has some float with the nose while still having some liveliness of cambered tail. I wouldn't do a twin...S profile will handle more varied conditions....beside you don't want to get caught short in deep pow and low angles...buzz kill. However, otoh, I'm in the PNW and you sir are on the wrong coast...so idk about the board size. Btw, I would not want to mess with binding placement on a tour...especially in less than ideal weather (warm sunny spring corn).
> 
> IME, when getting into BC, you have grandiose delusions of big ass hairy riding in deeeep pow. In reality, you ride or should ride much more conservative lines and less aggressive...because if you fuck up, it can be your ass because you won't have a support crew of sleds and heli. It becomes a different mindset of riding to ride another day...actually to get back to the parking lot with out a lot of fuss. So in your mind, it becomes not just the flow of the riding, but the flow of the tour and the whole package...which involves a lot of other things. Like up hill terrain, skinning, equipment functioning, energy management and etc. Just be mindful, its not just the board...its is the whole package. So you really want to investigate functioning, multi functioning potential, KISS design and field dependability, service life and field repair. And quick lift assisted laps, verses all day and only getting 1-3 runs is a different game. In some ways, its probably more like open ocean sailing compared to skimming along on a hobie in a small lake.



Thanks for the take Wrath. I also think of splitting like hiking with a more fun way down. I think we'd likely do this together if there was a wind hold for certain lifts or if we wanted to get a solid workout that day.

Both the boards are actually directional. I think the patrol is a directional twin, which I think the amplid creamer is as well. Do you rec sizing up a bit? If you're solid with the 163 creamer, then I think I should be fine with the 162 tailgunner? I don't think the 159 patrol would be too small, but I've ridden a 158 on resort before and didn't feel like it was riding me...

Guess I'm not opposed to picking up the TG for myself and the patrol for my gf. I don't think we're going to find much better deals than 400 for a new board like the patrol. Even used may be hard in her size. I saw the rossi diva on sale in her size but the reviews aren't great.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd think a 162 should great


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm actually going to hold off for a bit and see what happens over the summer. 

That said, I am a bit concerned that the 162 would be too big.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm actually going to hold off for a bit and see what happens over the summer.
> 
> That said, I am a bit concerned that the 162 would be too big.


I’m only 5’5” 160lb and ride a couple 163’s on piste. You could handle it but takes some extra effort.The only consideration IME would be trees, which in NE are pretty tight and we don’t get above the treeline. Much easier to throw around a 158-9. I take my 159XV in the trees. I demo’d a Weston 158 at Bolton this year and it was fine. So a smaller deck would be much more versatile.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah, that's my thought exactly. The TG is also pretty volume shifted. 

Also, we don't really get dumped on the same way the West coast does. Our snow pack is totally different. 

I wouldn't mind riding longer boards inbounds but wouldn't take them into the trees. I've ridden my 158 omni in the trees at jay and thought it was fine tbh. I prefer the yup but def need to move the bindings back if it's snowy or I'm hitting stashes in the trees because they recd a smaller size for me. I'm not sure I would have moved up to the 157.5 but I probably would have been mostly okay. I'd like to try one back to back sometime. But I've ridden that board a ton and there have only been a couple of instances that I've been frustrated by it and it was 90+% user error. 

Endeavors carving board looks interesting. I'm getting way too tempted given their sale right now... And their reviews have been solid.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Funny the different things we consider when buying boards. Mine is always, "is the biggest one they make big enough?" 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Funny the different things we consider when buying boards. Mine is always, "is the biggest one they make big enough?"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Haha, oh man. But like.... how big are you?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Haha, oh man. But like.... how big are you?


6'5", 230#

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m 140lbs and have been enjoying the Jones Hovercraft split in 152...it’s my first split board so can’t compare to much other than my solids.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah, I think I should settle down somewhere in the 165 ish range by next season if my off season goes according to plan...


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Splitboarding in most areas requires that you spend a lot of time in the trees, which can be very dense, particularly if you are in an aspen tree area. I quickly found that maneuverability and edge hold in variable conditions outweigh float in powder. At least where I live in the San Juans, big storms means that you aren’t going into the backcountry and by the time the avalanche danger settles down, it’s more wind swept powder conditions. I realize this varies from region to region, but as a bigger guy, my first split was a 171 and it was WAY more work in trees and tight chutes than it was worth. I downsized to a 163W and it’s MUCH more enjoyable. I’m usually around 205 lbs Bodyweight during spring split season, sometimes as heavy as 215# during early season.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Trees in New England are pretty tight. 

I think I've decided I'm going to get the 158 tailgunner. It'll be pretty manueverable with the short tail. If I was buying one for inbounds I'd grab a 154. I think that'll be too short for the up hills though... I don't really think id be that worried about the float on the 154.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Received my Sparks arc bindings from the mail today. I bought this from Boardroom store from Canada,and they were the only one that had the medium size. Hopefully that someday i can get my board split and get ready for the summer but.....


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> Received my Sparks arc bindings from the mail today. I bought this from Boardroom store from Canada,and they were the only one that had the medium size. Hopefully that someday i can get my board split and get ready for the summer but.....


My skins me yesterday, going to Showdown tomorrow to break them in. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

smellysell said:


> My skins me yesterday, going to Showdown tomorrow to break them in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Cool! hoping to get some hiking this weekend,Redlodge had some accumulation the last two days. Have fun and be safe


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> Cool! hoping to get some hiking this weekend,Redlodge had some accumulation the last two days. Have fun and be safe


Yep, gonna keep it real mellow. Just need some fresh air and a few turns. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Today’s session


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

For the past month I have been researching boards for my first splitboard and having the worst time trying to decide which one to get. I ended up getting a Weston Backwoods split on sale for a good price. I was really considering a hovercraft split as well. I was looking at the signal tailgunner split but wasn't sure if I would like that much rocker on a splitboard, looks like it comes all the way back to almost the midpoint of the board. The profile looks like it would be a blast on the solid board version, might have to pick one of those up in the future. Post a review of how you like the TG split, I am definitely interested since I also primarily ride in New England.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Yep, gonna keep it real mellow. Just need some fresh air and a few turns.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Snow was good. Buddy I met where we hiked had pucks for me, so bindings needed adjusting when I got home, just made it work yesterday, so only feedback I have at this point is that board is a boat! Heading out tomorrow and Sunday too, so will have a better review then hopefully, though I'm a noob so not sure how valuable it will be to anyone.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool pic! i've been at showdown a few times this season and that is like a small version of redlodge,love that mountain  Which trail did you hike up on? I'm heading up to redlodge tomorrow and still be taking the easy trail.We had a few inches the past a couple of days so it should be good. I'll bring my warpig up. Do you also have the spark bindings on your split?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Snow was good. Buddy I met where we hiked had pucks for me, so bindings needed adjusting when I got home, just made it work yesterday, so only feedback I have at this point is that board is a boat! Heading out tomorrow and Sunday too, so will have a better review then hopefully, though I'm a noob so not sure how valuable it will be to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean that it's a boat? Heavy? 


GregT943 said:


> For the past month I have been researching boards for my first splitboard and having the worst time trying to decide which one to get. I ended up getting a Weston Backwoods split on sale for a good price. I was really considering a hovercraft split as well. I was looking at the signal tailgunner split but wasn't sure if I would like that much rocker on a splitboard, looks like it comes all the way back to almost the midpoint of the board. The profile looks like it would be a blast on the solid board version, might have to pick one of those up in the future. Post a review of how you like the TG split, I am definitely interested since I also primarily ride in New England.


The regular tg has the rocker end just about under the front binding inserts. 

So to turn quickly you shift weight forward and then into the back foot to engage the camber section.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> IME, when getting into BC, you have grandiose delusions of big ass hairy riding in deeeep pow. In reality, you ride or should ride much more conservative lines and less aggressive...because if you fuck up, it can be your ass because you won't have a support crew of sleds and heli.


^ this.

It's actually one of the reasons why my splitboards are smaller than my freeride solid boards. Seems unlogic, right? But as we go super conservative when splitting, I don't need the same amount of float/surface (sure, still sized adequately to my weight but not "oversized" as I do for solids).

For resort accessible pow/freeriding? I ride deeper, steeper and faster. I want ++ surface then.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

My split is the smallest board I own. Hasn’t been an issue.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> What do you mean that it's a boat? Heavy?
> 
> The regular tg has the rocker end just about under the front binding inserts.
> 
> So to turn quickly you shift weight forward and then into the back foot to engage the camber section.


Not heavy, actually super light, just massive surface area. To be fair, my daily driver the last couple months has been a Flow Darwin, which has no tail, so that's probably part of it too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> Cool pic! i've been at showdown a few times this season and that is like a small version of redlodge,love that mountain  Which trail did you hike up on? I'm heading up to redlodge tomorrow and still be taking the easy trail.We had a few inches the past a couple of days so it should be good. I'll bring my warpig up. Do you also have the spark bindings on your split?


We just went up beginner to the top. A lot of times we'll go straight up Big 7, but weren't feeling that motivated yesterday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

So for what Wrath,Neni and whoever that using a smaller board or at least your normal size board is practical and logical for splitboarding? Is it because of weight of the board hiking up and the much easier to manuever when descending? I have a 161 charlie slasher that would be my board,i normally ride a 159 or a 154 volume shited board which is my all mountain resort board. Should i stay with the 161 or 159 Rossi One board?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

smellysell said:


> We just went up beginner to the top. A lot of times we'll go straight up Big 7, but weren't feeling that motivated yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nice, i was going up to redlodge today but thanks to the home in shelter directive and i guess some folks not following the social distancing,they close the road to the resort and prohibits any activities up there starting this morning yeah,i know this shit really sucks!!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> What do you mean that it's a boat? Heavy?





smellysell said:


> Not heavy, actually super light, just massive surface area.



I find my 166 tailgunner to be unsinkable in Colorado's light snow. At 225#, I'm not very light either. My 166 seemed lighter than the Yup @ridethecliche let me try out too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

t21 said:


> So for what Wrath,Neni and whoever that using a smaller board or at least your normal size board is practical and logical for splitboarding? Is it because of weight of the board hiking up and the much easier to manuever when descending? I have a 161 charlie slasher that would be my board,i normally ride a 159 or a 154 volume shited board which is my all mountain resort board. Should i stay with the 161 or 159 Rossi One board?


Go for middle of weight range.

Sizing solids is such a personal thing... I find it hard to judge which splut woyld fit gauging from the size you use as solid, as some undersize, some rather like bigged sizes with solids. Thus just because I have sorter splits doesn't mean that the same will be the way for you. My split us shorter because my solids are quite large. I'm 125lbs and all my solids are 156ish. Even the slightly volume shifted Lion I chose in 155  (because that's my deepest of deep days high speed deep riding board and I do not want to have nose dips ever causing bad tomahawks). Very specific job for that board.

What I meant to say is that it's not always the case that the split will be bigger than resort board (as some have said in other threads). If split will be larger or shorter or same size depends on how you usually size your resort boards.
If you usually size your resortboard quite short, upper range of weight range? Choose a bigger split. (To not get stuck in flats, to have enough edge hold traversing when skinning). If you oversize your resort boards? The size split may be shorter, because as said, BC you won't be as aggressive and daring as at home, and when touring, you usually ride not only high alpine open, but also through trees, where more maneuerable is better.

Imo, the 2cm difference in length between a 159 and 161 is neglectable anyway. Width will be the deciding factor. If one is significantly more narrow than the other and you are in the middle of weight range of both? The get the more narrow (more leverage hiking traverses). If you're not in middle of weight range of both? Get the one where you are.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah When I say my split is my smallest board it’s only by 2 cm...I would say the biggest thing to think about is type of terrain and how deep of snow you’re gonna be using it in...overall shape of board is obviously a huge factor too.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This just popped up and thought I’d share...









Jones Hovercraft Splitboard Review - Mountain Weekly News


I picked up a Jones Hovercraft Spliboard as a dedicated powder stick. Rumored to ride well in all conditions, I was curious to see how this legendary



mtnweekly.com


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Neni and Jkb818, i'll stay with my Slasher 161 then since it is built to be cut anyways and it would be good in powder if i get some up the beartooth pass this summer or whenever.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m just grateful I can get out still. Very few on this globe even can now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> I’m just grateful I can get out still. Very few on this globe even can now.


Enjoy! (And stay safe). We could (would be allowed), but I decided not to. Not a hard decision, as snowcover was bad this year anyway. Been out with the bike today tho; started the green season


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

neni said:


> Enjoy! (And stay safe). We could (would be allowed), but I decided not to. Not a hard decision, as snowcover was bad this year anyway. Been out with the bike today tho; started the green season


Our snow cover is excellent...looking forward to biking soon though


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Our snow cover is excellent...looking forward to biking soon though


It's hard to see conditions be good. It's like being stranded in the middle of the ocean without anything to drink! Thankfully, biking season has started early for me this year too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

t21 said:


> Thanks Neni and Jkb818, i'll stay with my Slasher 161 then since it is built to be cut anyways and it would be good in powder if i get some up the beartooth pass this summer or whenever.


Will you be adding inside edges to it?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I find my 166 tailgunner to be unsinkable in Colorado's light snow. At 225#, I'm not very light either. My 166 seemed lighter than the Yup @ridethecliche let me try out too.


That's what I have is the 166,and agree about the weight, I was amazed how light it is the first time I picked it up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I’m just grateful I can get out still. Very few on this globe even can now.
> View attachment 153491


Great minds...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Great minds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultra Craft?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

WigMar said:


> It's hard to see conditions be good. It's like being stranded in the middle of the ocean without anything to drink! Thankfully, biking season has started early for me this year too.


Yeah it’s painful seeing resorts with 100% coverage just sitting there...it’s been fun poaching deer valley though. I am eager to get on the dirt though.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Just bought my first split today, I've been thinking about buying one for a few years now but the fact that our resort's are very unlikely to open this season pushed me over the edge.
I got a Burton flight attendant, it was too cheap not to buy you might say and it sounds like the type of board I would enjoy, I almost bought the solid version last year.
I went with the 158 which is the same length as my solid freeride boards.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

JDA said:


> Just bought my first split today, I've been thinking about buying one for a few years now but the fact that our resort's are very unlikely to open this season pushed me over the edge.
> I got a Burton flight attendant, it was too cheap not to buy you might say and it sounds like the type of board I would enjoy, I almost bought the solid version last year.
> I went with the 158 which is the same length as my solid freeride boards.


Congrats! It’s a hell of a workout and def makes you appreciate every run you take.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Ultra Craft?


I think he has the signal tailgunner split.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I think he has the signal tailgunner split.


Yep

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

ridethecliche said:


> Will you be adding inside edges to it?


i believe the Charlie slasher has a built in sidewall in the middle of the board, so all has to be done is to cut them up and it should be good to go


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

t21 said:


> i believe the Charlie slasher has a built in sidewall in the middle of the board, so all has to be done is to cut them up and it should be good to go


Depends on the year of the CS. I have a first year 164...and me thinks iirc it wasn't til year 3 that the sidewall in the middle came in to being.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Depends on the year of the CS. I have a first year 164...and me thinks iirc it wasn't til year 3 that the sidewall in the middle came in to being.


Mine is the 2015 model.It has the mountain graphic on them. Evo mentioned it has a double wide ABS sidewall in the middle.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Are the burton hitchhikers a solid setup to go with? Do they work well on non channel boards as well if you use the voile puck system?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They work, same as Spark. Spark Pucks seem better for non channel, but maybe Voile upgraded their regular ones too since I tried. It's all the same system and compatible. You get canted pucks as well.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

ridethecliche said:


> Are the burton hitchhikers a solid setup to go with? Do they work well on non channel boards as well if you use the voile puck system?


I just bought some hitchhikers, they are the same as the Spark Arc but you get a Burton highback and straps. The highback on the hitchhiker does not have the super quick forward lean adjuster you get on the Arc which flips between touring and downhill in an instant but you can always upgrade the highback later.

I really wanted the spark surge but my size was sold out everywhere, Arc would have been runner up but I got the Hitchhikers for a steal.


----------

